# Way to build embedded firmware?



## ondra_knezour (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

we have couple of types of diferent embedded HW, mainly Realtek/Atheros MIPS based routes running some kinds of Linux. I want to start experimenting with FreeBSD on them and looking for advice how to do that, starting with flashable firmware.

So my questions are:

What information sources you can recommend,

What is known/tested on this field, what materials to study (I'm aware of little info available on FreeBSD Wiki),

What is known to have been done, but nobody yet started/finished that,

What are esisting unresolved problems and ways to resolve them, proposed or known not been leadind to successfull end.


----------



## aragon (Apr 26, 2010)

There is NanoBSD that's originally made for x86 embedded devices, but it shouldn't be too difficult to modify it to build to a MIPS target.

Have a look at the FreeBSD-embedded list too.


----------

